# password

## Il Falco

hi all i just fall inside a trouble! i lost my login password so i cannot login into the system

i state that i cannot format and relog 'cause of the partition is plenty of important files (argh my degree!!) 

can i avoid this?ù

thx in advance

----------

## d2_racing

Simple, boot with the latest SystemRescueCD, chroot your box and then try this :

```

# passwd your_user

```

Change it, and do the necessary to dechroot and reboot your box  :Razz: 

----------

## krinn

booting the livecd just to change a user password would be like using a canon to remove a spider  :Smile: 

- just ctrl+alt+f1 log as root, then passwd user to change it

- ask your admin for a new password if you're not the admin

----------

## Etal

You can also boot up into single-user mode (if you remember your bootloader password or have it unset), which will give you root access.

----------

## d2_racing

He didn't specify which account he lost, maybe it's his root account  :Razz: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> He didn't specify which account he lost, maybe it's his root account 

 

++

bypassing it all with sysrescuecd is very quick and easy. It is one of many reasons why i keep a liveusb of sysrescuecd on my keychain with my car and house keys!

----------

## SamuliSuominen

From grub's menu in boot, get into grub's command line and boot the kernel with init=/bin/sh and remount your / as writable, then change the passwd from there. 

No CDs required.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> From grub's menu in boot, get into grub's command line and boot the kernel with init=/bin/sh and remount your / as writable, then change the passwd from there. 
> 
> No CDs required.

 

functionally is that any different from booting in single-user mode?

----------

## d2_racing

I don't think so.

----------

